# شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه



## candy shop (18 مارس 2008)

*
































*​


----------



## فادية (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

الله  بجد  روعه  يا  كاندي 
 تسلم ايديك  عزيزتي  
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



فادية قال:


> الله  بجد  روعه  يا  كاندي
> تسلم ايديك  عزيزتي
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى اوى يا فاديه يا حبيبتى​


----------



## نجوى جرجس (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

الصور فعلا روعه وشكرا يا فاديه على محبتك وذوقك


----------



## wedoo totaa (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

*الصورة رائعه جدا ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



نجوى جرجس قال:


> الصور فعلا روعه وشكرا يا فاديه على محبتك وذوقك



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



wedoo totaa قال:


> *الصورة رائعه جدا ربنا يبارككم​*



ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ارووجة (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

صور بتجنن حبيبتي
ميرسي الك  مامتي ^_^
ربنا يباركك


----------



## K A T Y (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

_*صور جميلة قوي يا كاندي تسلم ايديك يا حبيبتي*_​ 
_*زوقك بجد تحفة*_​


----------



## ابراهيم2007 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

*مشعارف االك اية ربنا يخليكى*
*كان ربنا بعتك لى فى الوقت المناسب*
*دة ايميلى*
*:yahoo:*
*ولزيادة الشكر كنت ناوى اهديلك مجموعة صغيرة من الصور *
*ولكنها ممكن تكون مش فى الموضوع*
*وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً*​


----------



## ابراهيم2007 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

عفواً نسيت االك انى مشعارف ارفع الصور للرد السريع علشان اهديهالك​


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

حقا صور روعة وشكرا على هذا التعب وان شاء الله يسوع المسيح وامنا مريم  ان يبارككم 
اخوكم من العراق 


            رامي البغدادي


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



ارووجة قال:


> صور بتجنن حبيبتي
> ميرسي الك  مامتي ^_^
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى يا ارووجه يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



K A T Y قال:


> _*صور جميلة قوي يا كاندي تسلم ايديك يا حبيبتي*_​
> _*زوقك بجد تحفة*_​



ميرسى يا كاتى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



ابراهيم2007 قال:


> *مشعارف االك اية ربنا يخليكى*
> *كان ربنا بعتك لى فى الوقت المناسب*
> *دة ايميلى*
> *:yahoo:*
> ...




ميرسى اوى لزوقك

حذف ايميلك للامان

وممكن تنزل الصور اللى انت عايزها​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



ابراهيم2007 قال:


> عفواً نسيت االك انى مشعارف ارفع الصور للرد السريع علشان اهديهالك​



ميرسى لزوقك

وكأنها وصلت​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



RAMY_ALBAGDADY قال:


> حقا صور روعة وشكرا على هذا التعب وان شاء الله يسوع المسيح وامنا مريم  ان يبارككم
> اخوكم من العراق
> 
> 
> رامي البغدادي



شكراااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kamalelmasry (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

شكرا لتعب محبتك:t39:


----------



## s_h (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

حلويييييييييييييييييييين اوى واى
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



s_h قال:


> حلويييييييييييييييييييين اوى واى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كرستيانوة (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

شكرااااااااااااا اخى صوار جميلة


----------



## fadisss (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

بارك الله فيك 
الصور جدا رائعة


----------



## فيفيان فايز (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

فعلا الصور روعه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



s_h قال:


> حلويييييييييييييييييييين اوى واى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكراااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



كرستيانوة قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا اخى صوار جميلة



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

انا اخت مش اخ​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



fadisss قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> الصور جدا رائعة



ميرسى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> فعلا الصور روعه
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bonheur (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*







 صور جميلة اوىىىى


----------



## كرستيانوة (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

ميريس على الصور الجميل جداااااااااااااااااا*
*


----------



## كرستيانوة (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

:8_5_17::8_5_17::01EDE7~120::01EDE7~120::01EDE7~120::8_5_17::8_5_17::8_5_17:ميريس على الصور الجميل جداااااااااااااااااا*
*


----------



## كرستيانوة (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

*ميريس على الصور الجميل جدااااااااااا*


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



bonheur قال:


> صور جميلة اوىىىى



ميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



bonheur قال:


> صور جميلة اوىىىى



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## vetaa (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

تلسم ايدك بجد
شكلهم راااااائع جدا

شكرا يا كاندتى


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



vetaa قال:


> تلسم ايدك بجد
> شكلهم راااااائع جدا
> 
> شكرا يا كاندتى



ميرسى ليكى يا فيتا يا قمر​


----------



## maiada (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*

مرسي الرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شويه صور رووووووووووووووووعه*



maiada قال:


> مرسي الرب يباركك



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## te-agya-maria (8 يونيو 2008)

الله بجد روعه يا كاندي 
تسلم ايديك ربنا يبارككم


----------

